# Lets see the chainsaw ROOSTER TAILS



## Cut4fun (Oct 27, 2006)

Scottr had this idea awhile back. Lets post some pics and vids of the saws spitting out the rooster tails and just a general place to BS like in the prince of saws thread. 
Here is the first old vid with no sound of my 7901 rooster tail. Just click on pic to watch vid. Running stock square. Wood was 8" ash.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 27, 2006)

*pics vids*

Also post pics or vids of testing your stock saws or modded saws, So we can compare different makes and etc cutting in the wood. Different chains, mods, etc so we can see the difference each one makes..


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 27, 2006)

Gypo's


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 27, 2006)

Josh Henry.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 27, 2006)

A few oldie but goodies to get you started.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8549&d=1069995956
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8550&d=1069997489
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8383&d=1069382711
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8413&d=1069465949


----------



## daemon2525 (Oct 27, 2006)

I like the tail on the last one the best :jester:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like I need to catch some video for you folks. How about a 5 or 6 foot bar powered (via hydraulics) by a 140 horse diesel?


Log place where I pick up wood cuts logs with that thing. You ought to see it go through a 36" oak like The Predator goes through a twelve incher!

Throws a DENSE rooster tail a good 20 feet.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Looks like I need to catch some video for you folks. How about a 5 or 6 foot bar powered (via hydraulics) by a 140 horse diesel?
> 
> 
> Log place where I pick up wood cuts logs with that thing. You ought to see it go through a 36" oak like The Predator goes through a twelve incher!
> ...


Lets see that rooster tail.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*Jay and Phil*

Watch close now or they will be done when you blink. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...yPhil140hotsaw.flv&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch12


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*Hotsaw racing*

More racing. http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...urrent=100_0662.flv&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch2


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 28, 2006)

Heres a vid of me running 357xp stock against jack & jill crosscut back in august .. Stock saw fresh filed round ground lg chain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtsR_72xCy0

Later Rob


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 28, 2006)

Second time around a little better saw is my Dan Henry built woods mod 385XP , this is my fulltime falling saw day in day out .. Chain is fresh square ground full skip Carlton on my Silvey .. Gotta say though those racing xcut saws are quick . First time ever competing with my saw..it was fun 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TXam5v71N4

Later Rob


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*John wants a new saw*

John cuts and sings. Piped 346.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swr869JWEZA


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 28, 2006)

Here are a few of my work saws just having fun


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 28, 2006)

Checking out 3 more work saw; 064,395,361


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> Gypo's


That's Gypo, all right - no PPE as usual.....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> Gypo's


That's Gypo, all right - no PPE as usual..... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 28, 2006)

here is a 346 cutting 10x10


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

Stihl crazy, what did you use to open your videos? I cant open them with real player or media. Might just be me from the looks of it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Oct 28, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> John cuts and sings. Piped 346.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swr869JWEZA


LOLOLOLOL,that Gypo is one funny dude, man has personality and humor,gotta like that Gypo man............


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

Gypo rooster tail in the snow covered wood.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6382&d=1059355524


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

Stihl Crazy said:


> here is a 346 cutting 10x10


Are you the guy over there that has the Partner 5000? Have you modded it yet or leaving stock? I have 2 5000+'s now. One to have modded right for a woods port on gas and the other to leave stock (its my project saw for the winter).


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*NWCS 026 at a show out west*

Heres ben running a 026 woods port in some big wood out west. 
http://www.nwchainsaw.com/026hotsawclass.wmv


----------



## NWCS (Oct 28, 2006)

how about an NWCS woods port 044 BigBore. 

i do not recommend doing videos like this, i spent a week getting the chips out of the automatic lens cover!

http://www.nwchainsaw.com/044BB.wmv


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*Solo Twin*

Here's chainsaw57 with a Solo twin.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/4638479214219516/10/woodsjunkie


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*044 vid*

Ben that last vid with the 044 gets my vote for the best rooster tail vid so far.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*026 on the pipe*

Bens 026 piped
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPLgh6u19CQ


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*stock saw racing*

Looks like stock saw racing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhrS7gGpUjI


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

*Piped Dolmar 5100 working*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWm-GFbAHMk
More 5100 piped action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOXghfSb8sA


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 28, 2006)

All I use is windows media player. Here is one from an 066


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a rooster tail.
bwauk, bwauk, bwauk.

John

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQHVHDxUJHQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQHVHDxUJHQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## smithie55 (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey John, thats the mean little 020 you brought to the gtg in ohio? Hope to get me a camera with sound, so I can launch some wood chips back at you. Maybe even blip the throttle 5-6 times to make spacemule happy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 29, 2006)

This is me Nov. 2005! I think Gypo took this pic.


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 29, 2006)

365


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*066 3 cuts*

Here's a pretty darn fast 066 making 3 cuts on pump gas.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/2650464734128276/066_3_cuts/


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Hotsaw*

A Helsel hotsaw.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6114468643413936/mvc-006w/


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*372*

Rbtree's 372 timing cuts.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/7567239232334666/mvi_6979/


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*7900*

Rbtree's 7900.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/1538606722334626/mvi_6977/


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Hotsaw racing*

Cant get enough of the nitro.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/5039575762488296/hotsaw_a_terryville_090705_mpeg/


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*026*

Ben racing out west with a modded 026.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX41CyKoOk


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 29, 2006)

Great pics, Thanks 


Rick


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Rick I have found alot of the Helsel's in hotsaw events on the web. I can post alot more of them if you would like.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Bikesaw*

I think this is Romeo running the bike saw, if not correct me please.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/5638774834150216/mov00103/


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2006)

I know not all to exciting...

Thats me on the left with my Muff modded 361, and Brandon on the right with one of Dave Neigers saws...something in the 50cc range, I dont remember, I think its a Jonny Red....


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Modded 361 in action*

west texas with one of his 361's. Has 2 of them woods ported by different people and I dont know which one he was running here.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/3918196316003006/tom/


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 29, 2006)

Heres my old 066, throwing chips with 36" bar buried. I always thought this was a cool pic, getting a tail out both sides.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 29, 2006)

A pair of 026 Stihls in 10x10, mine won, beat him on the start.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Need alittle help*

I can not figure why I can not open Stihl Crazy's video's. I can open them all but the ones he post. Ideas?:bang: :censored:


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 29, 2006)

Some had trouble on Ed's site with videos. Will they work if you right click and save them to your hard drive? My 5000 is still stock and probably going up for sale.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Stihl Crazy said:


> My 5000 is still stock and probably going up for sale.


If you dont sale the 5000 local. Keep me in mind, if I can afford shipping.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Some had trouble on Ed's site with videos. Will they work if you right click and save them to your hard drive?


That worked for me, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 29, 2006)

This should tickle your fancy.. 5100S with pipe. RBtree at the helm, me behind the shutter


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Here is one from an 066


Was that 8" wood and what fuel was you running, if you care to tell.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 29, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> Josh Henry.


Hey Cut, where would one find a muffler like the one in the picture.

Thanks for reply,
Robert


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 29, 2006)

The wood was 9x9 poplar and sadly it is not my saw. Here is my 166 before upgrades at the same race. Also a video of my 5000.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 29, 2006)

How about a 20 year old Marcel built gas Jon 930 Super, with a 71 year old operator.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe you would like an older cart engine saw with a 72 year old operator. I really like the sound of this saw.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Just Mow said:


> Hey Cut, where would one find a muffler like the one in the picture.
> 
> Thanks for reply,
> Robert


The builders that know what they are doing, need your saw porting numbers or saw in hand to build the pipe for the saws powerband. I hear going rate is about $250, could be more or less.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 29, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> The builders that know what they are doing, need your saw porting numbers or saw in hand to build the pipe for the saws powerband. I hear going rate is about $250, could be more or less.


Thanks


----------



## Splunk (Oct 29, 2006)

The video of the 930 and the cart saw are awesome. I hope I am still alive at 72 let alone running badass saws.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 30, 2006)

*361*

Thall cutting up with a 361 for troll. 
http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l...w&current=361-3.flv&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 30, 2006)

*stihl 090*

stock 090 cutting popular (you can hear the gov. kick in) 
http://www.bigdmc.com/090speed2.wmv


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a pretty good double roostertail as Jesse James looks on...Hahahahaha!





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a great old picture of Dennis Harvey eating some roostertail from his B-Bomb hotsaw back in the 70's.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 30, 2006)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's a great old picture of Dennis Harvey eating some roostertail from his B-Bomb hotsaw back in the 70's.


[/QUOTE]
DC, please post some more of them oldie but goodies. Havent never seen anyone cuttin like that before. But I have only been getting into this stuff here recently. Newbie learning a new form of racing. Thanks.


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Dennis!

Yes, more of the huge saws in action are cool.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 30, 2006)

Computeruser had this post elsewhere.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 30, 2006)

*Loading up to help*

Loading up a few to help a friend tackle a tree.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 30, 2006)

Here you go Cut4fun....Here's Dennis Harvey cutting some West Coast "Big" Hotsaw wood.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a video of Jim Taylor. cutting some real big wood with his 101 Mac...


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 30, 2006)

Dennis Harvey making a roostertail up-cut with his 460 Maico.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 30, 2006)

*Wow*

You guys cut some big stuff for racing DC. Do you do just one cut for timing? or 2 or 3? With that big of wood I dont see how you could do more then 1 cut. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 30, 2006)

*Phew*

Ok, Glad I dont cut trees for a living. This homeowner was in over his head but the 7900 with 32", 066 with 18"(because i dont have a longer bar yet), 3750 with 22", 305 with 18". The 7900 got used the most being my last cut 18"-24" off the ground was somewhere between 40"-46" across. Big maple. 
Forgot camera, so I got to go back for the left overs pics.
Hey, did you guys know holding a 7900 with 32' over your head cutting gets heavy and the 066 gets heavier when cutting above the head in the trunk for dropping in pieces. was between 2 houses.
__________________
Partner 5000 500 Poulan 3750 305 2000 1800 Blue Dolmar 7900 Stihl 066


----------



## Rotax Robert (Oct 30, 2006)

*Makin Chips*

Here we makin some chips

Rotax


----------



## Rotax Robert (Oct 30, 2006)

*3120 Kd*

Here is my 3120 KD saw in action.

Rotax Robert


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 31, 2006)

In the 3120 picture notice how far off to the side Rotax is standing.:monkey:

Here's a better sawing technique for making roostertails....Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 31, 2006)

I know why people wear face shields now when cutting up trees. When i was cutting above my head and beside it. I was getting full face blast of rooster tails. My buddie and his dad got a good laugh, but was impressed with the woods ported 7900 and 066 and how they went through the wood like butter.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 31, 2006)

*Remington Super 880*

Posted by Darrin. This is a rare saw, one of the first saws to have an air injection intake. 
This is one of my brothers saws that he will put to work cutting firewood and racing me. 
http://www.bigdmc.com/rem880.wmv


----------



## bump_r (Oct 31, 2006)

I normally detest quoting pics, but in this case it's to discuss the pic therefore appropriate. Is it just an optical illusion, or are there aactually three distinct "bursts" of chips in the air? Is that the result of typical skip-tooth chip discharge, or am I smokin' ? Maybe both...


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 31, 2006)

*My Biggest so far*

Remember I am just a homeowner and havent a real clue what I was doing. Only the big trunk sections were left when I got over there today to take the pics. 40" to 44" where last cut was.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 31, 2006)

I know for a fact he's running full comp chain.....so I think it's just the quality of the picture.

Here's my 270 Honda making a cut on the same block.


----------



## Rotax Robert (Oct 31, 2006)

Very Good point DC. However not being a tall man of your stature I usualy stand off to the side on larger wood or setups that are slightly high for me. I also Like to step around to where I have the slice comming off of my left hand when possible as this permits me to cut over the top more accurately and see if I went far enough. As for your bike saw pics and rotax pics I am definently behind the saw and locked it tight, espcially when I have to change lanes. As the open class racers know, short of being a mountain of a man the saw will back you out of the wood. That being said, Great Pics you posted.

Rotax Robert


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's a V-8 making a run at Estacada, OR.....Maybe this is why Rotax developed his bad habit of running a chainsaw to the side....Notice how they stand sideways when they cut.....Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Rotax Robert (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is Bad Habit Bob with Gypos 088kd. I finaly get behind the saw but now I am too low. I'll keep practicing.

Rotax Robert


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome Pics, never seen such good pics in the cuts before anywhere, especially in the big wood out west. Thanks for posting them.
Also some wild looking hand built saws too.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 31, 2006)

bump_r said:


> I normally detest quoting pics, but in this case it's to discuss the pic therefore appropriate. Is it just an optical illusion, or are there aactually three distinct "bursts" of chips in the air? Is that the result of typical skip-tooth chip discharge, or am I smokin' ? Maybe both...




It was mis-firing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Oct 31, 2006)

Rotax.....You should pose like this with your V-8......but leave your shirt on........Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Rotax Robert (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont worry DC, the V8 is big enough to cover my belly but probably not your mouth.

Rotax


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's a good roostertail......hahahahahhaha!


----------



## spacemule (Nov 1, 2006)

Damn! I'll bet blue cap guy was picking splinters our of his arse crack for a week.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 1, 2006)

Rotax Robert said:


> Dont worry DC, the V8 is big enough to cover my belly but probably not your mouth.
> 
> Rotax



I don't think so Rotax.....Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## HELSEL (Nov 1, 2006)

Rotax Robert said:


> Dont worry DC, the V8 is big enough to cover my belly but probably not your mouth.
> 
> Rotax



Robert I have to agree with Dennis. That is the first time I have ever seen anyone race side saddle. If you look at the cut you was also sawing on an angle.



Rick


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 1, 2006)

What is that, about a 60" DbH? (Diameter belly height)


----------



## Rotax Robert (Nov 1, 2006)

Rick, thats because my belly gets in the way, most pics of me cutting are just of the saw as I have to stand over by the crowd to cut.

Rotax


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's Jim Taylor of Redding, Ca.....at McCloud, Ca. running a 101 Mac. Somewhere in the 70's. Jim was a master at the big cut and the man to beat for years.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 1, 2006)

Now Jim Taylor in the 90's, at the Stihl Timbersport Series in Grass Valley, Ca. running a Rotax, and one of the first men to beat Rick Halvorson straight up. From left to right, Mikey Forrester, Matt Lentz, Rolin Eslinger, and Lee Williamson, timing.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's Doc Parrot.....at McCloud, Ca.....running a 101 Mac lefthanded and his arm around the pipe. Doc was a excellent hotsawyer and ax thrower....now gone, but still remembered.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 1, 2006)

*?*

Could someone explain this one. Appears to make a bore cut first, then up, then down all in one cookie.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6868848825184406/mov00030/


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 1, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> Could someone explain this one. Appears to make a bore cut first, then up, then down all in one cookie.
> 
> 
> You've explained it perfectly. This type of cut is done quite often at shows on the west coast. It shows operator skills, saw speed, and chain cutting performance.


----------



## romeo (Nov 1, 2006)

*Here's some chips*


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 1, 2006)

*Homelite 700D running Square chisel*

DARRIN= Here is amy Homelite 700D that had a 3/8 pitch sprocket on it so I put a roller nose bar and a square grind chisel chain on it and now it cuts as fast as most modern saws. 
http://www.bigdmc.com/700D-sc.wmv


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 2, 2006)

*espn 19" pine DB*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDqvR0U8Br0


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 2, 2006)

*066 work saw*

Steve testing out his 066 .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmNdB7Bgv14


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 2, 2006)

*Pp 084*

Dozer making a tail with a 084.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYkphjw-kWs


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 2, 2006)

*PP 346 ripping*

Dozer ripping with a 346.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R0uImGrp84


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 2, 2006)

*hotsaw*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAsiCoRwpA8


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 3, 2006)

*stihl 090G*

I got a good laugh out of this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWtvUGTnr-c


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Mac 250*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54v0dIoPz_8


----------



## blis (Nov 3, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> I got a good laugh out of this one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWtvUGTnr-c


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 3, 2006)

Did it look like smoke coming off that 090's chain to you guys?


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Bikesaw*

Romeo post some pics of your test with that new bikesaw. When shes ready to run.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/1600440014150256/mov00104/


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 3, 2006)

*smoking bikesaw*

http://www.zippyvideos.com/8353530174150156/mov00102/


----------



## romeo (Nov 3, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> Romeo post some pics of your test with that new bikesaw. When shes ready to run.
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/1600440014150256/mov00104/


We'll get pics and video when shes going, she's getting close. We might be done this weekend if we dont get busy on something else.


----------



## romeo (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is Redprospectors screaming little modded 3120.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 3, 2006)

046


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 4, 2006)

*Big old homelite*

Darrin - Yes it does pile up the chips see in this video how the pile of chips keeps me from cutting the bottom half of the log very good. 
http://www.bigdmc.com/7-29-2.wmv


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 4, 2006)

here is my modded 365 with a 20" bar andround filed work chain with a pipe for fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GvFDq6KLMw


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 4, 2006)

372 with round filed chain and 8T rim with a hillbilly log stand.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ55G57S2E0


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 4, 2006)

Bone stock 5100 with 16" bar, round filed chain and 12x12 ash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLkOyJr3aKY


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 4, 2006)

I lost most of my good vids when my hard drive crashed, I will get more up in the next couple of weeks


----------



## JohnnyThunder (Nov 8, 2006)

*World Record*



Cut4fun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDqvR0U8Br0


I'm pretty sure this was using my buddy DT's saw. He's building alot of them now for top competitors, and I KNOW his saw holds the current world record. Here's a couple pics of that saw when it was nearing completion.












JT


----------



## romeo (Nov 8, 2006)

I have seen a few of those DT saws before, they are some true beauties.


----------



## JohnnyThunder (Nov 8, 2006)

@ Romeo

I'm pretty certain you'll be seeing more and more of 'em too. Don's a pretty good friend of mine, so I make it a point to at least stop into the shop once an awhile to visit and see what's new. From what I gather, his saws are doing three cuts close to a full second faster than anything else out there. Last I talked to him, he had 9 more saws already ordered with a base price of $6K each.

I really do hope you see alot more of 'em. Don's a good guy and I'm really happy he found a good niche. He's a hell of a motorcycle mechanic too, but just hasn't ever been able to find riders that can handle his stuff! I used to work for him, and I'm a pretty fair mechanic myself. I'm telling you man, this guy can really make a motor spin! I'm pretty sure he uses voodoo. 

JT

PS, I'll have to see if he still has video on DVD. If he does I'll ask him if I can post some up here.


----------



## romeo (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd love to see some video of his saws. Especially some of the new ones.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 8, 2006)

*roostertail*

Just found this pic in a old thread from JD.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 12, 2006)

Marker post 127

A video has been made to this point by what I could get including videos.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=516437#post516437


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 12, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Marker post 127
> 
> A video has been made to this point by what I could get including videos.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=516437#post516437


Maybe this was your link for roostertail.
http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/v...ostertails.wmv
If I ever get a camera with sound. I will post my modded 066,7900,357 and my stock 5000 plus, 5000,500,3750,305.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 12, 2006)

*New bike saw vid*

Bike saw vid from this weekend.
http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m220/Horhut/?action=view&current=Picture144.flv


----------



## Ekka (Nov 12, 2006)

My digi pic camera has sound, just on default it is never on ... you have to go into the settings and turn it on but if the camera goes into sleep mode it turns it off again.

Also my cell phone takes pic and vid with sound, check your settings, maybe post the brand and model and some-one else might know or google for answers.


----------



## romeo (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/2989871586275996/eagarlarry/Here is Larry Jones from Northern Colorado. This is in Eagar, AZ last August where he took first in the hotsaw with this little KX 125. Larry has been unbeatable around here for years.


----------



## romeo (Nov 13, 2006)

*wow......*

Ekka,
That was awsome video work.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 13, 2006)

romeo said:


> Ekka,
> That was awsome video work.


I 2nd that. Hope these guys will post some pics and vids of their saws creating somemore roostertails. 
Got to get a new cam, mine has no sound Grrrr, I checked Ekka.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/roostertails.wmv


----------



## Mr. (Nov 13, 2006)

JohnnyThunder said:


> @ Romeo
> 
> I'm pretty certain you'll be seeing more and more of 'em too. Don's a pretty good friend of mine, so I make it a point to at least stop into the shop once an awhile to visit and see what's new. From what I gather, his saws are doing three cuts close to a full second faster than anything else out there. Last I talked to him, he had 9 more saws already ordered with a base price of $6K each.
> 
> ...



MATT BUSH.

Fred


----------



## ccicora (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmmm where to start....
OK DT motorsport saws cost $7500.
Only 8 saws have been sold. Everyone is basically getting what they are referring to as the Dion model. Only one Big bore saw has been produced. Out of the 8 saws sold Dion (3), Gill, and 3 to Europe, that leaves 1.... mine. NO other American or Canadian has bought one of Don's saws.
OK, So that video of Boldsted setting the record... well was what, 2 yrs ago. And the pipe is the wrong shape and color (Black not chrome). It's a 325 Rotax.... out of a personal watercraft not a snowmobile motor.
Matt Bush runs Articat done up by D&D Motor sports.

Finally, Don has never had an employee. Although, he has had people come in and use the shop or help clean up around the grounds and unweed the snowmobiles around the shop.

Boy I hope this clarifies things. I would sure hate to see someone get the wrong idea stuck in someones head. Oh and if you think I'm full of Turd, give Don a call, but I'll warn you as of this morning he was out of minutes on his track phone.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mr. (Nov 13, 2006)

ccicora said:


> Matt Bush runs Articat done up by D&D Motor sports.



Sorry, Dag gum acronyms got me confused.

Ol' Jason has a pretty fast saw also.

Hoping in January to get run a big bore.

Fred


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 15, 2006)

A few snow flurries.
John


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 19, 2006)

*stihl 650*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfIEB0HOrWc


----------



## Rotax Robert (Nov 20, 2006)

*Harley Hotsaw*

Here's the link.

30 secs and 2mb WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/harley.wmv


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 21, 2006)

Never seen a HD made into a unlimited saw before. Thanks for sharing and posting it here for others to see.


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 21, 2006)

*A Rare Cut*

Here's one you don't see too often......Bob


----------



## NWCS (Nov 21, 2006)

looks like my video is getting around! i love it!

heres the other video, the predator!
http://www.nwchainsaw.com/pred.wmv



Rotax Robert said:


> Here's the link.
> 
> 30 secs and 2mb WMV
> 
> http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/harley.wmv


----------



## Rotax Robert (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the footage Ben.

Rotax


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 23, 2006)

*C-9*

A old C-9 in action.
Darin-Here she is after 2 or 3 tanks of gas and I put the painted bar back on for this run and a race chain on, but it is still slow because the RPM's is just to low. 

http://www.bigdmc.com/C-9-38.wmv


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 9, 2006)

*500cc*





[/QUOTE]


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 10, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> A old C-9 in action.
> Darin-Here she is after 2 or 3 tanks of gas and I put the painted bar back on for this run and a race chain on, but it is still slow because the RPM's is just to low.
> 
> http://www.bigdmc.com/C-9-38.wmv





Nice C-9!


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't remember seeing you in this thread Ralph. So I thought I would post your 357 cut here.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## romeo (Jun 20, 2007)

Cool, this is one of my all time favorite threads, thanks for resurrecting it C4.
 :rockn:


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 22, 2007)

Romeo, knowing you like the bike saws. Here is one of Jamie practicing 3 cuts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnzYVogLrEI


----------



## romeo (Jun 22, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Romeo, knowing you like the bike saws. Here is one of Jamie practicing 3 cuts.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnzYVogLrEI



Cool, I think we are going to get together on Sunday so I can get a few bike saw vids this weekend.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Jun 22, 2007)

chainsawchick67 said:


> Me throwin some chips with the 880 Pipe saw.:rockn:



Here ya boys go:rockn: , this is me throwin some chips, sorry I had to quote from another page that i posted this pic on, i dont know how to put pics in. All i know how to do is copy and paste. . . its me though since C4F didnt post mt S Ohio GTG pic


----------



## brncreeper (Jun 22, 2007)

> I got a good laugh out of this one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWtvUGTnr-c


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 22, 2007)

what a tool...


----------



## Wismer (Jun 22, 2007)

yea, but give him credit for being silky smooth through that log


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 23, 2007)

Here is one of Gasoline71 making a rooster tail!


----------



## spacemule (Jun 23, 2007)

brncreeper said:


>



I thought you weren't supposed to be able to stall an 090g.


----------



## Sethro (Jun 24, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> what a tool...



I listen to Tool maybe Bill does to! Bill is a nice guy!


----------



## Sethro (Jun 24, 2007)

7900








7900KD


----------



## redprospector (Jun 24, 2007)

romeo said:


> Cool, I think we are going to get together on Sunday so I can get a few bike saw vids this weekend.



I feel like I got stood up for the prom. All dressed up, and no where to go.
I got a 16" log all peeled and up to the stand, and Romeo is a no show.  
I guess he let a little rain scare him off.  

Andy


----------



## McC (Jun 24, 2007)

I posted that video. I think it may have been his first time out with that saw. And he may have been a little nervous being timed in front of a crowd.
Here's my mac 250 with 9 pin sprocket and rollo-tronic bar.
Scott


----------



## romeo (Jun 25, 2007)

redprospector said:


> I feel like I got stood up for the prom. All dressed up, and no where to go.
> I got a 16" log all peeled and up to the stand, and Romeo is a no show.
> I guess he let a little rain scare him off.
> 
> Andy



Sorry baby, you know how it is some times. (insert excuse here)


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 26, 2007)

Roostertails must live on. Come on newbies get out there and make a few.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 26, 2007)

Short video.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=50113&d=1177808966

And another short video.................

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=50107&d=1177801043

And one more good one on video.......

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56631&d=1188821475

These are me and 2 friends running the saws.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank's for digging this up Cut 4 fun.
I'll see if I can dig up a few new one's to put on.  

Andy


----------



## Sethro (Nov 27, 2007)

why slap a turkey neck when your beating on a chicken wing?


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Twin*



Cut4fun said:


> Here's chainsaw57 with a Solo twin.
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/4638479214219516/10/woodsjunkie



Is that saw a twin cylinder or what does the "twin" stand for???


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's Romeo at South Fork, CO this summer.






Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's me.






Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Cale Smiley






Andy


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 27, 2007)

2 pics of me at the Ohio gtg last April.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve Petite






Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a video of me getting my butt handed to me in Kremmling, CO.





Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's me handing it back in the Open Modified at Kremmling.





Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Romeo in the Over 5 in South Fork.





Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's Romeo in a little practice session at my house. My neighbors love me. 





Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 27, 2007)

This was an interesting event in South Fork, they called it the plunge cut.




This run was good enough for 2nd.

Andy


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great thread. Cool videos and pics!!:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 27, 2007)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Is that saw a twin cylinder or what does the "twin" stand for???



Yes TWIN CYL. Maybe Larry chainsaw_57 will come by and tell more about it. I really liked that saw when I ran it at 06 gtg. Seemed way ahead of its time.

Thanks for the great pics and video's folks. 

Every notice you dont see many stock saws kicking out a straight liner rooostertail posted here. Wonder why?  Maybe they cant  .


----------



## redprospector (Nov 28, 2007)

One more.
This is the 72cc stock saw race in Kremmling CO. Saws had to be completely stock right down to having the screen in the muffler. The only thing you could do anything to was the chain, and that was limited to just sharpening.
So I ran my 372 I use for work with a 28" bar. Got 2nd to a 044 with a 20" bar.





Andy


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 28, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Yes TWIN CYL. Maybe Larry chainsaw_57 will come by and tell more about it. I really liked that saw when I ran it at 06 gtg. Seemed way ahead of its time.
> 
> : .


 That Solo twin has got to be one of the smoothest running saws I ever got my hot little hands on.It cuts absolutely effortlessly,just hums along,no shake rattle and roll what so ever.


----------



## romeo (Nov 28, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Here's Romeo at South Fork, CO this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## redprospector (Nov 29, 2007)

Romeo,
I started to post your first day run, but then I would have had to post my "Timer killer Run". 

Andy


----------



## romeo (Nov 29, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Romeo,
> I started to post your first day run, but then I would have had to post my "Timer killer Run".
> 
> Andy



I think that run was my world record, FARTHEST THROWN CHAIN.


----------



## romeo (Nov 29, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Romeo post some pics of your test with that new bikesaw. When shes ready to run.


This only took me a little over a year to get to, but here is the maiden voyage
http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/captainstupid/?action=view&current=9daa28f7.flv


----------



## husky298 (Nov 29, 2007)

great job romeo!


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 29, 2007)

LMAO! Thats one wicked looking saw romeo!!! Me Likee!


----------



## brncreeper (Nov 29, 2007)

*Nice!*

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/captainstupid/?action=view&current=9daa28f7.flv
Nice! Why can't I have neighbors like you?


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 29, 2007)

Dang that looks like fun Romeo.  

Cats and bears you say  . I get 5 weeks vacation a year  .


----------



## romeo (Nov 29, 2007)

A few more months and I will have the NEW new saw done:greenchainsaw: since that Yamaha is actually now the oldy moldy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok I can't resist.
Here is Romeo's World Record in the chain toss. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 29, 2007)

In the spirit of fair play I'll post my foiled attempt to break Romeo's World Record in the chain toss. I would have beat him but my chain hit a log stand, a log, and one of the timers.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 29, 2007)

romeo said:


> This only took me a little over a year to get to, but here is the maiden voyage
> http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/captainstupid/?action=view&current=9daa28f7.flv



Romeo,
Is that when you got the blue chain?

Andy


----------



## romeo (Nov 30, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Romeo,
> Is that when you got the blue chain?
> 
> Andy



Yup, that chain lasted as long as that video, WANNA TRADE???


----------



## romeo (Nov 30, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Ok I can't resist.
> Here is Romeo's World Record in the chain toss.
> 
> Andy



That was my first ever DQ in the hotsaw, you always know you got one coming. And if you are gonna do it, do it with style


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 1, 2007)

*from abroad Dolmar 9000*

From 
Mr.Suckelfass 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u301/Suckelfass/P1010250.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## redprospector (Dec 1, 2007)

romeo said:


> Yup, that chain lasted as long as that video, WANNA TRADE???



Why not? I'd trade you my "roto tiller" chain for it.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Dec 2, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> From
> Mr.Suckelfass
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u301/Suckelfass/P1010250.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>



  Thanks Cut4Fun


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 9, 2007)

Bill, with my 084 running 404.




Me having at it 4 fun.




Brad hitting my 084 too.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pics... but sure looks like a punky log!

Who's the guy walking away dejected in the first photo opcorn:


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 9, 2007)

Dont know Andy, never seen him run a saw all day either, must be why he was sad. :jester: just joking whoever you were:jester: 

That 2nd log Lake (being held by grapple), we found or shall I say, Brad found out the hard way had lag bolts every 18"-24" or so from being a deer stand tree and had healed over them . 
Just made sure I showed him where I wanted him to make the cuts with that stihl chain.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Dec 9, 2007)

Here i have some pics from me and Dolmar PS7900 und Solo 694 at cutting firewood. I had some fun this summer


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 9, 2007)

You need to go "Stihl" this one off the picture post forum...

Thread: http://new.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=828640#post828640

Picture link: http://new.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60799&d=1197172188


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 9, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> You need to go "Stihl" this one off the picture post forum...
> 
> Thread: http://new.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=828640#post828640
> 
> Picture link: http://new.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60799&d=1197172188



No pics to see on this end (just read thread), just a stupid log in thing, log in it goes back to log in again. oh well.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 9, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Bill, with my 084 running 404.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice spray coming off the end of that bar there C4F.

Andy


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 10, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> No pics to see on this end (just read thread), just a stupid log in thing, log in it goes back to log in again. oh well.



That is strange cause he stored the pics on the AS server...

Here I "Stohl" it and resized it...


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 10, 2007)

*M.I.P.* Thanks for getting the pic so I could view it. 
WHOA :jawdrop:


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 10, 2007)

Lakeside53


> Great pics... but sure looks like a punky log!


That maple was more solid than it appeared. The first few cuts cleaned up the base and it got better.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2007)

The chips off that Maple were flying 21'!


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of a member from the german chainsawforum "www.motorsaegen-portal" 
He is falling a big beech.


----------



## 5shot (Dec 14, 2007)

Not a 2 stroke wizzard, so this may sound like a question from a tard, but why do the Hotsaws run a pipe with an expansion chamber?

Why not just a straight pipe of some certain diameter to give the correct amount of back pressure (if any is needed)?

John


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 14, 2007)

All the dimensions of a 2-stroke pipe are carefully calculated. The exhaust waves bounce back and actually pull the exhaust from, and fuel through the saw. It makes a huge difference. A straight pipe would not reflect any waves back and would not have the same affect at all. It's almost like super charging, only it pulls instead of pushes.


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 29, 2007)

So what was the new saw ?



Mr.Suckelfass said:


> My new Swede is a very funny saw
> 
> <a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u301/Suckelfass/?action=view&current=P1010951.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u301/Suckelfass/P1010951.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Dec 30, 2007)

Cut4Fun: Thanks for posting 
Its my new 372XPG


----------



## mayor (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's the new 361 cutting pine!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2007)

Here ya go.


----------



## Peacock (Jan 5, 2008)

441 today in some maple.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 5, 2008)

Peacock said:


> 441 today in some maple.



Somebody was having fun.     WTG nice action shots.............................


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 5, 2008)

This one is *sweet*.



Trigger-Time said:


> here is a 066
> earing it's keep today.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Cut, One more


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2008)

What kind of wood are you milling? I've yet to see this done. Looks interesting.


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is a 460 work saw I have been working on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9p-NXp-gXs


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 6, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> What kind of wood are you milling? I've yet to see this done. Looks interesting.



Not sure, Bark looks to be White Oak.......wood seems to dark
for White Oak though.  

This 066 was my first try at replacing crank shaft and bearings.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 6, 2008)

blsnelling, for $69.99 you can join the fun too.  
I have a CSM but today was the first time with mini mill.
I should have bought one before now.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Feb 9, 2008)

Today we are falling a norway spruce with was frazzled by a thunderstorm.


----------



## Saucydog (Feb 9, 2008)

Hemlock.


----------



## wanab (Feb 9, 2008)

hey dog. you may have the ultimate 2 saw combo there.


----------



## Saucydog (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with both of 'em--they're a useful duo but now I'm confused as to what saw should be #3.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 4, 2008)

A wet rooster tail.


----------



## Saucydog (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a cool pic 2dogs......but your gonna be worn out from punchin' hippies and treehuggers if they catch you with yer bar in the river.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 4, 2008)

Work like this is a selling point for biodegradeable chain oil and oil mix. And vice versa. It does leave the saw clean!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a new way to clean a saw.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 4, 2008)

2dogs said:


> A wet rooster tail.



Were did you get that traditional full wrap for that Stihl?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 4, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Were did you get that traditional full wrap for that Stihl?



Bailey's, about $90.00.


----------



## brncreeper (Mar 4, 2008)

2dogs said:


> A wet rooster tail.



Looks like an oil spill with major containment issues better give OSHA, EPA, and the Coast Guard a call…J/K… looks good!
Nice 5 point dogs there.:jawdrop:


----------



## JeffandJess4806 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 4, 2008)

brncreeper said:


> Looks like an oil spill with major containment issues better give OSHA, EPA, and the Coast Guard a call…J/K… looks good!
> Nice 5 point dogs there.:jawdrop:



This job was a special order from Flood Control and the PD or it would have been a problem. This cottonwood would have trapped other trees floating down the river and created a flooding problem. In addition the bums used it as a bridge to get to one of the manyy shooting galleries so PD wanted it cut down. Normally we can not let even sawdust get into the river. Again we use Stihl BioPlus and Stihl Ultra, both of which are biodegradeable. I had to walk abouy a quarter mile in waders carrying the 460 and a fuel can while my wife carried the 441 as backup and a camera. Like I said in another thread she is a good sport. I was not allowed to go there by myself in case I got hurt.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 7, 2008)

*Here's what I can do*

Jonsered 920 working on ash.

Mark


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is the 361 eating a pin oak.

<a href="http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/RayinTomball/?action=view&current=P4061438.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/RayinTomball/P4061438.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/RayinTomball/?action=view&current=P4061442.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/RayinTomball/P4061442.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/RayinTomball/?action=view&current=P4061444.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/RayinTomball/P4061444.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stihl here (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is my ms361 cutting white pine!!!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 10, 2008)

*Maybe more like rooster droppings...*

The 1-85 making 1/2" pitch chips.

Mark


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Apr 10, 2008)

heimannm said:


> The 1-85 making 1/2" pitch chips.
> 
> Mark


Nice work! I bet that thing was loud n turned a few heads in town there!

Would love to run one of those big old monsters!


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug-Bt2XnQag&feature=related


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool old thread bump, I'll add a pic just to be in on it.

Here is a 041FB

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068845791/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5068845791_b305f3a2d0_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="AR GTG"></a>


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea, I havent seen this one before either.

It's weird to see all of the names that arent here now. Even some with a couple thousand post just disappear.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 11, 2011)

Note in the last photo, the cutting is long done but the chips still fill the air. Steve Melzer (Z 4 lunch) at Baraboo last year with a modified WB820.
















Mark


----------



## wyk (Jul 11, 2011)

An oldy but a goody. For all I know I've already posted this in the thread, but it ain't gonna stop me! Here's a piston ported and woods ground chain equipped 372XP in some softish Big Leaf Maple:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/njuHgek8R6Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 11, 2011)

Solo 680









PM850


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Jul 11, 2011)

Here one of my cp125 on a chainsaw meeting at Münchehagen/Hannover Germany







And my Dolmar 7900 at a lumberjack contest


----------



## w8ye (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's the 7900


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 11, 2011)

#Not bad for a "Farm saw"#


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (Jul 11, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Note in the last photo, the cutting is long done but the chips still fill the air. Steve Melzer (Z 4 lunch) at Baraboo last year with a modified WB820.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

In the first photo, IS that the 090 with a 17" bar, that I've seen photos of elsewhere...???


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool old thread bump, I'll add a pic just to be in on it.


 


Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea, I havent seen this one before either.
> 
> It's weird to see all of the names that arent here now. Even some with a couple thousand post just disappear.


 
Yup, an oldie, but goodie.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 12, 2011)

Its not easy to get a rooster tails with a 50'' bar in hard Redgum.






MS460 and minni mill in Stringybark making posts.






MS660 25'' bar blocking Stringybark


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 18, 2014)

Mines the best so far.lol


----------



## heimannm (Dec 19, 2014)

These are not quite so "in your face"

Scott Mueller (McC)




Steve Melzer (Z4lunch)





Pete Mueller making them fly with a 10-10




My BP-1




Marty (Kingsley) and I believe that was Wendell's 166




Les and the 101 hot saw




Mark


----------



## Tom Crosthwaite (Feb 27, 2017)

Stihl a good one


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2017)




----------

